# have you ever seen this color



## sanany (Oct 12, 2011)

hi to all I found this pic. of an all black old dutch capuchine pigeon but i have never in my 45 years with pigeons seen one like that have you? do they really exist?


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

they made it lol by the looks of it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it does look photoshopped.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That picture is clearly photoshopped. Probably not even photoshop but a much cheaper program. Capuchines are supposed to have white head, flights, tail, and underparts. I have seen almost white tiger grizzles/mottles and solid whites but no solid colors otherwise. It wouldn't be much of a capuchine then. But people are always working on color projects so one day there may be.


----------



## sanany (Oct 12, 2011)

Can you feel me feeling stupid?
yes I feel you but do you feel me feeling more 
stupid ? lol 
I actually enlarged the picture and could clearly see that it's not genuine now why didnt I do that 
before and that is where I felt stupid ...
but it would a very beautiful looking bird if it
was real. 
but one thing I have to say last friday I was in 
the pigeon market and that is the day when they
have the auction and I sow a pair of yellow jacobin
and I mean solid yllow from head to tail but I think it was not pure breed because they had feathers on th boots still I was going to check them out and maybe
even buy them but unfortunately by the time I was done with auction and went to check on them the guy disappeared.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah when they are a smaller size picture it's MUCH harder to see edits or fuzzy parts  Don't feel stupid! A quick glance could trick someone up. A yellow Jac sure does sound pretty. You're right, they shouldn't have feathered feet. It could have been a Saint though! They are very similar to Jacobins but have large muffs. Not a very old breed so people are still working to get them the way they really want.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

they edited it bad hehe


----------

